# Which martial arts should I take up?



## Sharptooth (Jul 19, 2020)

Last year I decided to get serious with my physique. It was a mix of me wanting to be better at university, wanting to be the better version of me. I took up crossfit and lost 10kgs. I'm in a way better shape (1.83, 95kg). My muscles are kinda grown up too, I'm very excited. However I am considering of picking up a martial art instead of crossfit. I do enjoy crossfit but I think a martial art can help me make some new friends, have a nice body and at the same time learn some nice moves? Although I'm not the guy who would ever punch anyone or anything, But maybe it would be a nice experience.. So what do you think would be suitable?


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jul 19, 2020)

If you really dont want to worry about strikes and want to take MA for exercise and friends i would suggest BJJ, but it also depends on whats around you


----------



## drop bear (Jul 20, 2020)

Capoeira.

Especially if you have a 6 pack.


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 20, 2020)

Currently, I'm attending a crossfit gym that offers boxing, kickboxing and brasilian jjitsu classes. So it would be easier to chose one of these or maybe karate  because i'm pretty sure there will be something like this around me.


----------



## jobo (Jul 20, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Currently, I'm attending a crossfit gym that offers boxing, kickboxing and brasilian jjitsu classes. So it would be easier to chose one of these or maybe karate  because i'm pretty sure there will be something like this around me.


so which of those interests you ?


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 20, 2020)

Well I'm not so sure. I tend to sweat a lot so I would feel very umcofrtable with bjj. Boxing always intrigued me more, although adding kicks maybe it would give me a better physique too? So the real dilemma is boxing vs kickboxing I think..


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 20, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Well I'm not so sure. I tend to sweat a lot so I would feel very umcofrtable with bjj. Boxing always intrigued me more, although adding kicks maybe it would give me a better physique too? So the real dilemma is boxing vs kickboxing I think..


Are they included in your membership/can you try a free trial? If you can do both and see what instructor you like more.

Boxing still helps with overall physique even without kicks though-leg strength is important.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Jul 20, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Capoeira.
> 
> Especially if you have a 6 pack.



A great way to meet hotties, too.  

Dancing and martial arts are a sexy combo.


----------



## Buka (Jul 20, 2020)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Sharptooth. 

The best thing to do is to watch a few classes, in whatever places are easily available to you - and pick what looks like you would enjoy the most.

Do that and everything else usually falls into place. And keep us posted.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Jul 20, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Well I'm not so sure. I tend to sweat a lot so I would feel very umcofrtable with bjj. Boxing always intrigued me more, although adding kicks maybe it would give me a better physique too? So the real dilemma is boxing vs kickboxing I think..



Then go kick boxing , much more fun


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

I can have a free trial I guess, I will just tell the owner that I'm considering boxing/ kboxing classes and that I need 1-2 trial lessons. I'm only worried if the work out will be inferior in terms of exercise quality (I presume there will be no free weights and bars to lift). Both the crossfit trainer and the boxing trainer are very good.


----------



## jobo (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I can have a free trial I guess, I will just tell the owner that I'm considering boxing/ kboxing classes and that I need 1-2 trial lessons. I'm only worried if the work out will be inferior in terms of exercise quality (I presume there will be no free weights and bars to lift). Both the crossfit trainer and the boxing trainer are very good.


it quite possibly will be''inferior'', if your knocking yourself to a state of calapse doing cross fit,

the answer to that is keep doing your work outs AND add a martial art skill training to the mix though quite a lot of cross fit is ill advised in the first place, so scaling it back a bit, may not be a bad thing. theres a lot more value in proper technique than cross fit seems to recognise,  i mean just knock off the kipping pull up for a start and do proper ones

how you balance your skill against fitness training is up to you, how much time you have available and how quickly you recover and how much exactly the ma exhausts you, which is an unknown to all of us till you actually go and try it


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

Wish i could have both but it would be too expensive. So it would have to be one of these. I wanted a martial arts so as to try a sport, maybe make some new friends and why not learn some self defence (although i'm not so sure how it would help in a difficult cirtumstance). It also feels kinda sexy. I mean, i don't do it for pretending to be a sexy guy.. but when i practised kickboxing for 2-3 times in my life i kinda felt a nice rush. Maybe sexy was not the right word but i think you get what I mean. I felt kinda strong.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I can have a free trial I guess, I will just tell the owner that I'm considering boxing/ kboxing classes and that I need 1-2 trial lessons. I'm only worried if the work out will be inferior in terms of exercise quality (I presume there will be no free weights and bars to lift). Both the crossfit trainer and the boxing trainer are very good.


Well yeah because it’s a kickboxing gym not a weight lifting gym


----------



## jobo (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Wish i could have both but it would be too expensive. So it would have to be one of these. I wanted a martial arts so as to try a sport, maybe make some new friends and why not learn some self defence (although i'm not so sure how it would help in a difficult cirtumstance). It also feels kinda sexy. I mean, i don't do it for pretending to be a sexy guy.. but when i practised kickboxing for 2-3 times in my life i kinda felt a nice rush. Maybe sexy was not the right word but i think you get what I mean. I felt kinda strong.


well then you need to train else where, ive often wonder what cross fit has that makes it so expensive, all you need is a pull up bar some boxes to jump on and something heavy to lift, and your good to go

there a very inexpensive gym round the corner that provided all of those, but then you can find these things just lying about

or alternatively find a cheaper ma to practice, cross fot do seem intent on extracting as much money as possible from people, see how it compares with the market


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

I think because it's of the few number of people involved. In the place that  I go we are from 5-15 people per class while in a non-crossfit gym there could be a hall full of people and you would fight all the time with people that would get the instruments before you or you had people say  "oh hay pal can we share it?
But in this place boxing, kick boxing cost almost  the same. 150 per 3 months while crossfit 162 per 3 months.


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well yeah because it’s a kickboxing gym not a weight lifting gym


Well there is a weight lift place in the same gym so they could use some of its equipment.  The ideal would be 2 times boxing 2 times crossfit. It's just that you see someone who practices let's say boxing and he has a great boxing and u think oh i will do boxing and i will get ripped. But actually it's  mostly work out in a regular gym or crossfit...


----------



## KenpoMaster805 (Jul 21, 2020)

Any Martial arts will be great for you as long as your motivated

Go to any martial arts school near you and observe them on how they train who their head instructor and see if there any good and see which one you like and make sure as how much is the price and make sure you can afford it 

But for me take Kenpo karate its a good Martial arts to learn i been doing kenpo karate for 7 years and luv it


----------



## jobo (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I think because it's of the few number of people involved. In the place that  I go we are from 5-15 people per class while in a non-crossfit gym there could be a hall full of people and you would fight all the time with people that would get the instruments before you or you had people say  "oh hay pal can we share it?
> But in this place boxing, kick boxing cost almost  the same. 150 per 3 months while crossfit 162 per 3 months.


50 a month isnt at all bad for cross fit, its commonly 3 or 4 times that,

it is however still a lot of money for what you get, whovj can be easily replicated at home for an out lay of a few dollars

gyms arnt general crowded,  except for january, well not for box j7mping and doing pull ups anyway, the


----------



## drop bear (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I think because it's of the few number of people involved. In the place that  I go we are from 5-15 people per class while in a non-crossfit gym there could be a hall full of people and you would fight all the time with people that would get the instruments before you or you had people say  "oh hay pal can we share it?
> But in this place boxing, kick boxing cost almost  the same. 150 per 3 months while crossfit 162 per 3 months.



If the boxers or kick boxers are serious there should be some sort of conditioning you could ask about that as well


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

jobo said:


> 50 a month isnt at all bad for cross fit, its commonly 3 or 4 times that,
> 
> it is however still a lot of money for what you get, whovj can be easily replicated at home for an out lay of a few dollars
> 
> gyms arnt general crowded, except for january, well not for box j7mping and doing pull ups anyway, the


It kinda depends on the  country I think. For Greece, I think it's not  cheap at all. You can find an annual gym subscription for 80 euros.

Mostly  I would be interesting to know what boxing traininng involves.  I kinda feel it's only jumping ropes and punches.  I'd  need push ups, pull ups, burpees, some kettlebell exercises..

Oh and a stupid  thing to mention.. I  really admire my crossfit trainer (Actually it's called functional training  but It's very very similar to crossfit).  He taught me how to perform all these exercises in the correct way. I'd  feel like I kinda betray him if I  left his class.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> It kinda depends on the  country I think. For Greece, I think it's not  cheap at all. You can find an annual gym subscription for 80 euros.
> 
> Mostly  I would be interesting to know what boxing traininng involves.  I kinda feel it's only jumping ropes and punches.  I'd  need push ups, pull ups, burpees, some kettlebell exercises..
> 
> Oh and a stupid  thing to mention.. I  really admire my crossfit trainer (Actually it's called functional training  but It's very very similar to crossfit).  He taught me how to perform all these exercises in the correct way. I'd  feel like I kinda betray him if I  left his class.



A lot of boxing gyms do functional fitness classes.


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

drop bear said:


> A lot of boxing gyms do functional fitness classes.


That's true, but in my gym you have to pay extra. I think it has 5% lower fee but still it's too much.  I will just ask I think to attend a boxing class.


----------



## jobo (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> It kinda depends on the  country I think. For Greece, I think it's not  cheap at all. You can find an annual gym subscription for 80 euros.
> 
> Mostly  I would be interesting to know what boxing traininng involves.  I kinda feel it's only jumping ropes and punches.  I'd  need push ups, pull ups, burpees, some kettlebell exercises..
> 
> Oh and a stupid  thing to mention.. I  really admire my crossfit trainer (Actually it's called functional training  but It's very very similar to crossfit).  He taught me how to perform all these exercises in the correct way. I'd  feel like I kinda betray him if I  left his class.


thats why its not so expensive,  the cross fit branding puts a 100 on it.

go and see what the boxing gives you, but you can fo burpees and push up anywhere


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

jobo said:


> thats why its not so expensive, the cross fit branding puts a 100 on it.
> 
> go and see what the boxing gives you, but you can fo burpees and push up anywhere


Ι know but it's actually crosstraining.. it's just that the word crossfit is mostly used in greece but they mean crosstraininng.
About the burpees and push ups yeah you are right. It's just that /i want to attend let's say boxing classes and that would be all. Not having to do complementary stuff after that.


----------



## Buka (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Ι know but it's actually crosstraining.. it's just that the word crossfit is mostly used in greece but they mean crosstraininng.
> About the burpees and push ups yeah you are right. It's just that /i want to attend let's say boxing classes and that would be all. Not having to do complementary stuff after that.



So, you say...._ Not having to do complementary stuff after that._ By "stuff" you mean exercises?

But the first words you wrote on your very first post - _"Last year I decided to get serious with my physique. It was a mix of me wanting to be better at university, wanting to be the better version of me."
_
So, you're not serious any more? Going to half *** it in boxing, too? Better be careful.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Ι know but it's actually crosstraining.. it's just that the word crossfit is mostly used in greece but they mean crosstraininng.
> About the burpees and push ups yeah you are right. It's just that /i want to attend let's say boxing classes and that would be all. Not having to do complementary stuff after that.


A boxing gyms main focus is to teach you boxing. Yes you’ll do some push ups and some running and some skipping and whatever but it’ll be more work on footwork, hand speed, punching mechanics, defence work etc. Also yes you CAN just go to class and do your stuff there but it’s the same as anything you put in extra work outside the gym you will get better/fitter/stronger quicker


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 21, 2020)

Buka said:


> So, you say...._ Not having to do complementary stuff after that._ By "stuff" you mean exercises?
> 
> But the first words you wrote on your very first post - _"Last year I decided to get serious with my physique. It was a mix of me wanting to be better at university, wanting to be the better version of me."
> _
> So, you're not serious any more? Going to half *** it in boxing, too? Better be careful.


Yep that’s it....I mean any pro fighter needs to go run by themselves for cardio....it’s why mike Tyson always was seen running through the streets because he needed to do it to be in shape for his fights and have decent cardio. Like I said you get out what you put in. Sure you can go to the gym 3 times a week and your fitness will improve sure no question but if you go 3 times then do a 3 mile run and 50 push ups a day that’ll make you get fitter even quicker


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 21, 2020)

Buka said:


> So, you say...._ Not having to do complementary stuff after that._ By "stuff" you mean exercises?
> 
> But the first words you wrote on your very first post - _"Last year I decided to get serious with my physique. It was a mix of me wanting to be better at university, wanting to be the better version of me."
> _
> So, you're not serious any more? Going to half *** it in boxing, too? Better be careful.


I mean that I just want to attend boxing classes during which all the exercises that I need to do will be included. As it happes now during crossfit classes. I attend them 4 times a week and I know I've done a serious work out that does not need anything more than that. It's not that  I'm bored to go an additinioal time to the gym or having 5 times a week boxing classes. But paying for a boxing coach and them having to be the coach fo myself and organising exercises that need to be done at my house feels too much.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 21, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I mean that I just want to attend boxing classes during which all the exercises that I need to do will be included. As it happes now during crossfit classes. I attend them 4 times a week and I know I've done a serious work out that does not need anything more than that. It's not that  I'm bored to go an additinioal time to the gym or having 5 times a week boxing classes. But paying for a boxing coach and them having to be the coach fo myself and organising exercises that need to be done at my house feels too much.


Well if you want to learn boxing...you need a boxing coach who’ll teach you boxing....if he’s busy getting you to spend time in the weights room that’s less boxing you are going to learn....think you are over thinking it. At home doing 20 press ups takes about....30 seconds...20 sit ups about 20 seconds....20 squats 40 seconds maybe so in 90 seconds you could’ve done 60 repetitions of different exercises. Then doing a 2 mile run can be about 15-20 minutes (depending on your running ability)


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 22, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well if you want to learn boxing...you need a boxing coach who’ll teach you boxing....if he’s busy getting you to spend time in the weights room that’s less boxing you are going to learn....think you are over thinking it. At home doing 20 press ups takes about....30 seconds...20 sit ups about 20 seconds....20 squats 40 seconds maybe so in 90 seconds you could’ve done 60 repetitions of different exercises. Then doing a 2 mile run can be about 15-20 minutes (depending on your running ability)


Well maybe that's the  problem. I don't wanna become a boxing athlete, maybe I need a training that involves boxing and some self defence but at the same time it  maintains a crossfit approach that will put some emphasis in the   weight-lifting part. I'm pretty  happy with the results in my body so I'm kinnda "Scared" if my efforts will get lost if I change my work out. But what I like most about my functionnal-crossfit work outs are the pull ups, climbing up ropes and handstands. I like them because these made me discover moves of my body that I was totally unaware of. But in any case I need to try a boxing class to see for my own. Becaue if it's just jumping rope, abds, push ups and just punching the bag it's too limited I  think.
If I could afford it i would do both though.


----------



## jobo (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Well maybe that's the  problem. I don't wanna become a boxing athlete, maybe I need a training that involves boxing and some self defence but at the same time it  maintains a crossfit approach that will put some emphasis in the   weight-lifting part. I'm pretty  happy with the results in my body so I'm kinnda "Scared" if my efforts will get lost if I change my work out. But what I like most about my functionnal-crossfit work outs are the pull ups, climbing up ropes and handstands. I like them because these made me discover moves of my body that I was totally unaware of. But in any case I need to try a boxing class to see for my own. Becaue if it's just jumping rope, abds, push ups and just punching the bag it's too limited I  think.
> If I could afford it i would do both though.


we are going round in circles, if you want to be a physique centred athlete do that,

if you want to train fighting, but dont want to loose your physique do pull up and handstands at home

if its anything like a serious boxing gym, then conditioning will play a major part in your training, if it doesnt its not a serious gym and you need to look else where

but the whole thing is speculation till you actually go and see what its all about


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Well maybe that's the  problem. I don't wanna become a boxing athlete, maybe I need a training that involves boxing and some self defence but at the same time it  maintains a crossfit approach that will put some emphasis in the   weight-lifting part. I'm pretty  happy with the results in my body so I'm kinnda "Scared" if my efforts will get lost if I change my work out. But what I like most about my functionnal-crossfit work outs are the pull ups, climbing up ropes and handstands. I like them because these made me discover moves of my body that I was totally unaware of. But in any case I need to try a boxing class to see for my own. Becaue if it's just jumping rope, abds, push ups and just punching the bag it's too limited I  think.
> If I could afford it i would do both though.


Then don’t do boxing obviously you’d rather do CrossFit. They’re totally different sports that do different things. A CrossFit only person would get destroyed in a boxing match and a boxing only guy would get easily beaten in a CrossFit competition.


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> we are going round in circles, if you want to be a physique centred athlete do that,
> 
> if you want to train fighting, but dont want to loose your physique do pull up and handstands at home
> 
> ...


I know it's my fault, I just  can't decide. And I have to add something new to this section. I experienced the loss of my father some weeks ago. This made me wanna try something more "collevtive" not so "lonely" as the crossfit. So the idea of being in a group feels kinda relieving to me. I thought  a martial art could offer than.


----------



## jobo (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I know it's my fault, I just  can't decide. And I have to add something new to this section. I experienced the loss of my father some weeks ago. This made me wanna try something more "collevtive" not so "lonely" as the crossfit. So the idea of being in a group feels kinda relieving to me. I thought  a martial art could offer than.


well it might,  or they may be a collection of complete assholes, hard to say, woth out going

tell you what, why dont you just go and try it


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> well it might, or they may be a collection of complete assholes, hard to say, woth out going
> 
> tell you what, why dont you just go and try it


Probably you're right

Regarding training, what's the difference between boxing and kickboxing? I mean obviously you kick, but are they that different  as a routine work out? I mean for my physique not for kicking people's buts.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I mean that I just want to attend boxing classes during which all the exercises that I need to do will be included. As it happes now during crossfit classes. I attend them 4 times a week and I know I've done a serious work out that does not need anything more than that. It's not that  I'm bored to go an additinioal time to the gym or having 5 times a week boxing classes. But paying for a boxing coach and them having to be the coach fo myself and organising exercises that need to be done at my house feels too much.


If you want to learn boxing, you're not going to get in shape, you're going to learn a skill. Any skill that you learn, you have to practice on your own to get better, that's just how it works. It also means that you won't be intensely working out the entire time-you might be most days, but there will also be days (especially at the beginning) where you're learning how to properly throw a punch, or different footwork ideas, or tactics, where you're not actively exhausting yourself.

If you don't care about actually learning boxing, then join a fitness boxing class, get the workout there, and don't worry about actually learning anything. But don't expect to actually become a good boxer like that.


----------



## jobo (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Probably you're right
> 
> Regarding training, what's the difference between boxing and kickboxing? I mean obviously you kick, but are they that different  as a routine work out? I mean for my physique not for kicking people's buts.



here is a picture of AJ, he doesnt have any problems keeping looking buff with boxing training


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> If you want to learn boxing, you're not going to get in shape, you're going to learn a skill. Any skill that you learn, you have to practice on your own to get better, that's just how it works. It also means that you won't be intensely working out the entire time-you might be most days, but there will also be days (especially at the beginning) where you're learning how to properly throw a punch, or different footwork ideas, or tactics, where you're not actively exhausting yourself.
> 
> If you don't care about actually learning boxing, then join a fitness boxing class, get the workout there, and don't worry about actually learning anything. But don't expect to actually become a good boxer like that.


I don't think  I care  about being a  good  boxer, since i'm  not  going to pursue any  boxing career. I  wanna be  good at performing  the punches   and  techniques just  for not  hurting myself and maybe some self defence. Nothing further than that.
There is a "fight  fitness'  programma where  it is supposed  to be something like punches, kicks and knees and some aerobic work out but   still it's not that  good  i think s ince there are  no weights to lift. So boxing seems better   (or kickboxing).


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> here is a picture of AJ, he doesnt have any problems keeping looking buff with boxing training


But doesn't he  lift or anything  more  than the regular  boxing workout?


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> here is a picture of AJ, he doesnt have any problems keeping looking buff with boxing trainingView attachment 23001


Not disagreeing with your point....but that’s a video game photo of him


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I don't think  I care  about being a  good  boxer, since i'm  not  going to pursue any  boxing career. I  wanna be  good at performing  the punches   and  techniques just  for not  hurting myself and maybe some self defence. Nothing further than that.
> There is a "fight  fitness'  programma where  it is supposed  to be something like punches, kicks and knees and some aerobic work out but   still it's not that  good  i think s ince there are  no weights to lift. So boxing seems better   (or kickboxing).


Jeez this is going round in circles.....you want to learn boxing and get fitness go to a boxing gym. You want to look good with your shirt off go to CrossFit it’s really that simple. Boxing strength and endurance is completely to CrossFit. I’ve seen numerous CrossFit guys not able to do 2 rounds of sparring or even pads because they’re so exhausted.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Probably you're right
> 
> Regarding training, what's the difference between boxing and kickboxing? I mean obviously you kick, but are they that different  as a routine work out? I mean for my physique not for kicking people's buts.


It completely depends on the gym there’s not a universal training plan for every gym


----------



## jobo (Jul 22, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> But doesn't he  lift or anything  more  than the regular  boxing workout?


 of course he lift, that is part of a boxing work out


----------



## jobo (Jul 22, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Not disagreeing with your point....but that’s a video game photo of him


oops


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

jobo said:


> oops


Shows how good the graphics are lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Shows how good the graphics are lol


Seriously. I'd have had no idea if you didn't point it out.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> Seriously. I'd have had no idea if you didn't point it out.


Its amusing because I don’t care much about video games at all but I looked at the trailer because it was ufc so why not and damm the comments section is hilarious with video game nerds Crying and saying how the Graphics are terrible. Firstly crying on the Internet over a game....bit sad tbh second I dont know what they want from the game...they want Joshua to actually punch them in the face or something lol


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 22, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Its amusing because I don’t care much about video games at all but I looked at the trailer because it was ufc so why not and damm the comments section is hilarious with video game nerds Crying and saying how the Graphics are terrible. Firstly crying on the Internet over a game....bit sad tbh second I dont know what they want from the game...they want Joshua to actually punch them in the face or something lol


I think we already reached the point of as realistic graphics as needed like 10 years ago. I was playing nba2k16 (which came out in 2015), and my dad thought I was watching a basketball game until a marker showed up on screen. 

I got the idea of wanting better graphics when everything was a green or blue block, but at this point that's the least important part of a game. If that's what your main focus is, go to an art show.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think we already reached the point of as realistic graphics as needed like 10 years ago. I was playing nba2k16 (which came out in 2015), and my dad thought I was watching a basketball game until a marker showed up on screen.
> 
> I got the idea of wanting better graphics when everything was a green or blue block, but at this point that's the least important part of a game. If that's what your main focus is, go to an art show.


Honestly idk I don’t play games much I saw my son on about some new game that got people all pissy because some guy They liked from the first game got smacked in the head by a golf club and died and then you play as the big muscular woman who killed him later and the voice actress who played her got death threats from these losers and the fact the other main character is a lesbian woman and that upset some sad people. Yeah my son explained all that crap to me and I was just like....this is why I don’t get involved with video game crap online but from what I saw of videos the game looked amazing and the bad guys you killed had personalities where they’d cry or get sad if their friend got killed by you, like I say I’m not a gaming person but cool to see how much it’s advanced


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 22, 2020)

Monkey Turned Wolf said:


> I think we already reached the point of as realistic graphics as needed like 10 years ago. I was playing nba2k16 (which came out in 2015), and my dad thought I was watching a basketball game until a marker showed up on screen.
> 
> I got the idea of wanting better graphics when everything was a green or blue block, but at this point that's the least important part of a game. If that's what your main focus is, go to an art show.


Lol just seen here’s Tyson fury in that same game....okay yeah joshuas character model is better tbh lol


----------



## Sharptooth (Jul 23, 2020)

The last time I  played a boxing game was when  I was in highschool with black n bruised
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/12/Black_and_Bruised.jpg

you could  definitely tell it was  a video game


----------



## FinalStreet (Aug 3, 2020)

Take something which is useful in short-term.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 3, 2020)

So today i had my  first boxing lesson. Which was not quite a boxing lesson. the boxing coach is on vacations so the gym owners did the class (he's practicing brazilian jiu jitsu and mma).So we did some work out (warm up,  push ups, burbees, some abs) and then some punching.. and then we had  oppononents  that held something like boxing gloves but rather flat to punch on them. Nobody really bothered  with showing me anyrthing  (I mean him actually). the other guys were friendly, way friendlier than my crossfit co-athletes. But the intense of the workout was not even nearly as hard as the crossfit.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 3, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> So today i had my  first boxing lesson. Which was not quite a boxing lesson. the boxing coach is on vacations so the gym owners did the class (he's practicing brazilian jiu jitsu and mma).So we did some work out (warm up,  push ups, burbees, some abs) and then some punching.. and then we had  oppononents  that held something like boxing gloves but rather flat to punch on them. Nobody really bothered  with showing me anyrthing  (I mean him actually). the other guys were friendly, way friendlier than my crossfit co-athletes. But the intense of the workout was not even nearly as hard as the crossfit.


That’s because you don’t know anything....you can do better workouts when you actually know how to throw a punch until then it’s be a waste of time getting you to do hard stuff since you can’t do the basics


----------



## WhiteBeltNoStripe (Aug 4, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I can have a free trial I guess, I will just tell the owner that I'm considering boxing/ kboxing classes and that I need 1-2 trial lessons. I'm only worried if the work out will be inferior in terms of exercise quality (I presume there will be no free weights and bars to lift). Both the crossfit trainer and the boxing trainer are very good.



In my opinion, nothing will compare to CrossFit as far as a workout goes.  It sounds to me like you would best enjoy/benefit from finding a cardio kickboxing group/class.  Or perhaps a group Muay Thai class.  Both will give you a great cardio workout and offer some "training" with kicks and punches.  Plus, they're both a lot of fun.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 4, 2020)

Okay so I did a second boxing training today.. It was more challening that the first. I  had an opponent and that was kinda scared (coward I know).. i did receive a hit on my face though (but nothing serious). There was no bag punching.. we only changed oponents and then some work   out in the end.. The work out part..  not even close to the crossfit  intensity.. but the boxing was kinda intense because you're never still. When I had a woman as an opponent I was worrying for not hitting her and when i had a guy as an opponent I was scared for myself 
But apart from  being dumb and scared it was also fun but I felt I was way too focused not as relaxed as I would be in crossfit.Like feeling I was in danger all the time.


----------



## Buka (Aug 4, 2020)

Give it six months, see how you like it by then.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 4, 2020)

Buka said:


> Give it six months, see how you like it by then.


Are you joking or you mean it? Because 6 months is too much..I know that I can't make up my mind easily, but I can have 2-3 more boxing work outs so I can try them..


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Jeez this is going round in circles.....you want to learn boxing and get fitness go to a boxing gym. You want to look good with your shirt off go to CrossFit it’s really that simple. Boxing strength and endurance is completely to CrossFit. I’ve seen numerous CrossFit guys not able to do 2 rounds of sparring or even pads because they’re so exhausted.


Crossfit is a lot of functional, explosive power.  Those guys are super physically fit.  Are you really saying that folks who diligently train in crossfit lack strength and endurance?  I think that it's more about familiarity of the activity. I've seen boxers and MMA fighters gas out fast on a crossfit style obstacle course, even though I'm very confident that the endurance was there.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Are you joking or you mean it? Because 6 months is too much..I know that I can't make up my mind easily, but I can have 2-3 more boxing work outs so I can try them..


Have you considered taking up Canne de Combat?


----------



## Buka (Aug 4, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Are you joking or you mean it? Because 6 months is too much..I know that I can't make up my mind easily, but I can have 2-3 more boxing work outs so I can try them..



Not joking, I meant it. Six months isn't a long period of time in any kind of fight training.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 4, 2020)

Steve said:


> Crossfit is a lot of functional, explosive power.  Those guys are super physically fit.  Are you really saying that folks who diligently train in crossfit lack strength and endurance?  I think that it's more about familiarity of the activity. I've seen boxers and MMA fighters gas out fast on a crossfit style obstacle course, even though I'm very confident that the endurance was there.  Apples and oranges.


A while back we had two friends that were elite level marathon runners sign up for class. They both struggled out of the gate with running out of gas but stuck it out. Into the 3rd or 4th class they came to me wanting to know why. I joking said 'hell I don't know, you can run circles around me'. I was amazed that neither one of the guys knew the difference between aerobic and anaerobic conditioning. We talked about it and they quickly learned to use the marathon mentality during classes and things got much better pretty fast. Both ended up making it beyond 1st Dan.


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2020)

Steve said:


> Crossfit is a lot of functional, explosive power.  Those guys are super physically fit.  Are you really saying that folks who diligently train in crossfit lack strength and endurance?  I think that it's more about familiarity of the activity. I've seen boxers and MMA fighters gas out fast on a crossfit style obstacle course, even though I'm very confident that the endurance was there.  Apples and oranges.


Just to add to my post from earlier, Dwayne Johnson has a show I've been enjoying called Titan Games.  It's basically a crossfit style competition.  Here's the final obstacle course run by a boxer and a former Olympian heptathlete.  The boxer didn't do very well.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 6, 2020)

All the comments  so far  are  really helpful. My gym  is closing the following week, so from September (if  Covid permits) I will return to action. I have 2 more training days left. Boxing seems fun so far and not as brutal thankfully. However the  boxing coach is on vacation and the gym owner is the coach so despite having done 2 trainings I'm  not so sure how the boxing coach will train us. But all this is new, interesting and fun.
The idea of picking up a sport that I like and training and trying to be better and better is more than intriguing. Maybe one day I could be an athlete hehe.

And a question about self-defence.. do you trully learn self defence at boxing? Because if something happens and you can't avoid a fight, you won't  have your gloves. Plus someone could not use only his hands but his legs. And he won't be a rival boxing guy so he won't hit in a way you're fmailiar with but maybe random hits. But from someone who has never enaged any martial art, having done some boxing lessons is it enough to be in better position?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> All the comments  so far  are  really helpful. My gym  is closing the following week, so from September (if  Covid permits) I will return to action. I have 2 more training days left. Boxing seems fun so far and not as brutal thankfully. However the  boxing coach is on vacation and the gym owner is the coach so despite having done 2 trainings I'm  not so sure how the boxing coach will train us. But all this is new, interesting and fun.
> The idea of picking up a sport that I like and training and trying to be better and better is more than intriguing. Maybe one day I could be an athlete hehe.
> 
> And a question about self-defence.. do you trully learn self defence at boxing? Because if something happens and you can't avoid a fight, you won't  have your gloves. Plus someone could not use only his hands but his legs. And he won't be a rival boxing guy so he won't hit in a way you're fmailiar with but maybe random hits. But from someone who has never enaged any martial art, having done some boxing lessons is it enough to be in better position?



Ask that question again after you have sparred a decent guy.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 6, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Ask that question again after you have sparred a decent guy.


Everyone i spared (or at least tried during a single lesson) was way way way better than me (obviously). It was annoying and funny at the same time that i could not land a single punch. But that's exactly my point. I was playing with the rules. But just throwing things against someone or kicking him or anything.. isn't this much different from what they know?  Thow i guess that this ability of being focused and trying to evade hits must be quite helpful.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> All the comments  so far  are  really helpful. My gym  is closing the following week, so from September (if  Covid permits) I will return to action. I have 2 more training days left. Boxing seems fun so far and not as brutal thankfully. However the  boxing coach is on vacation and the gym owner is the coach so despite having done 2 trainings I'm  not so sure how the boxing coach will train us. But all this is new, interesting and fun.
> The idea of picking up a sport that I like and training and trying to be better and better is more than intriguing. Maybe one day I could be an athlete hehe.
> 
> And a question about self-defence.. do you trully learn self defence at boxing? Because if something happens and you can't avoid a fight, you won't  have your gloves. Plus someone could not use only his hands but his legs. And he won't be a rival boxing guy so he won't hit in a way you're fmailiar with but maybe random hits. But from someone who has never enaged any martial art, having done some boxing lessons is it enough to be in better position?


Well that’s the big thing. You are 100% right a real attacker will not be using Queensbury boxing rules against you. They’ll be trying to hit, kick, spit, bite, knee elbow, tackle. There isn’t a ref to break it up there’s no time limit. If you go down you don’t get a 10 count to stand up they’ll be on you the moment you hit the floor. Also most attacks are from groups which of course isn’t done in boxing.

now not saying it’s not useful because you do learn how to move and how to cover up and how to hit hard. End of the day all styles have their weakness and it doesn’t matter what style you do then a street fight is still a complete different game to anything in any gym. Best thing to do just enjoy the training and with any luck you’ll never need it and if you do hit the guy as hard as you can then run like hell


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 6, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Well that’s the big thing. You are 100% right a real attacker will not be using Queensbury boxing rules against you. They’ll be trying to hit, kick, spit, bite, knee elbow, tackle. There isn’t a ref to break it up there’s no time limit. If you go down you don’t get a 10 count to stand up they’ll be on you the moment you hit the floor. Also most attacks are from groups which of course isn’t done in boxing.
> 
> now not saying it’s not useful because you do learn how to move and how to cover up and how to hit hard. End of the day all styles have their weakness and it doesn’t matter what style you do then a street fight is still a complete different game to anything in any gym. Best thing to do just enjoy the training and with any luck you’ll never need it and if you do hit the guy as hard as you can then run like hell


I  fully agree with you. So is there any martial art which offers better chances of defending yourself in an attack? 
Oh and something funny.. there is that Xena TV show again on TV where she did some incredible (fake) attacks that she would be dozens of enemies.. well i felt that i used the same amount of energy with her when i tried to evade a single  punch during the training from someone who did not mean harm haha


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I  fully agree with you. So is there any martial art which offers better chances of defending yourself in an attack?
> Oh and something funny.. there is that Xena TV show again on TV where she did some incredible (fake) attacks that she would be dozens of enemies.. well i felt that i used the same amount of energy with her when i tried to evade a single  punch during the training from someone who did not mean harm haha


I’m sure I’ll get certain mma fanatics giving me crap now (I’m sure you’ve guessed who those are) but Krav Maga at a legit school is good. Their focus is quick defences and teaches things about hitting then escaping and how to deal with unexpected attacks and despite claims...Krav Maga people do spar hard depending on the school. You spar multiple opponents and sometimes they put on full equipment so you can go full out. They also grapple but street based grappling rather than bjj focused so they touch how to reverse someone then stand up and teach about weapon defence, teach how to stop kicks and how to get out of clinches in quick ways that aren’t restricted by rules.

now Krav Maga isn’t perfect and there are very bad schools out there and I’m sure in the street there’s boxers or whatever that can beat Krav guys but that goes for anything.


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Everyone i spared (or at least tried during a single lesson) was way way way better than me (obviously). It was annoying and funny at the same time that i could not land a single punch. But that's exactly my point. I was playing with the rules. But just throwing things against someone or kicking him or anything.. isn't this much different from what they know?  Thow i guess that this ability of being focused and trying to evade hits must be quite helpful.


So that implies that you have experience outside the rules of boxing. Is this correct? There is recent thread that went down the never ending 'what if' road of self defense and skills. It can truly be paralysis by analysis. I have great disdain for Nike but you need to "Just do It".
Regardless, boxing is one of the best skills out there to learn. If you break martial skills into a triangle you can think of striking, kicking, grappling. They are each unique and have their advantages/disadvantages. The best thing is that a person focuses solely on one area benefits far beyond just one point of the triangle. Getting stronger, gaining endurance, mental toughness will go just as far if not farther in benefit for most people in all situations. 
To be more specific I am not aware of any boxing program that really goes into the details of self defense, situational awareness and such, but any increase in offensive skill is much better than none. Getting started AND staying at is much more important in the beginning. You need to process for a while and let the data coalesce. At some point you can decide if you want to expand your learning.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 6, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> So that implies that you have experience outside the rules of boxing. Is this correct? There is recent thread that went down the never ending 'what if' road of self defense and skills. It can truly be paralysis by analysis. I have great disdain for Nike but you need to "Just do It".
> Regardless, boxing is one of the best skills out there to learn. If you break martial skills into a triangle you can think of striking, kicking, grappling. They are each unique and have their advantages/disadvantages. The best thing is that a person focuses solely on one area benefits far beyond just one point of the triangle. Getting stronger, gaining endurance, mental toughness will go just as far if not farther in benefit for most people in all situations.
> To be more specific I am not aware of any boxing program that really goes into the details of self defense, situational awareness and such, but any increase in offensive skill is much better than none. Getting started AND staying at is much more important in the beginning. You need to process for a while and let the data coalesce. At some point you can decide if you want to expand your learning.


I'm just thinking..if someone tries to attack me.. I could run.. or find something to defend myself like  a knife, or throw something against him or just go berserk.. No boxing rules apply there. ButI do agree with all the things that you said.
I had my 3rd boxing class today (and the forth and last for August tomorrow). I think  I kinda felt in love  with it. It's so much fun and so   much intriguing. It's the focus thing that is  so new to me and differentiates it from  a typical gyrm work out.  Although it depends on your opponnent I think. When we asre 1-1 the coach matches me with girls which are gentle and then  I'm gentle with them because I don't wanna hurt them by mistake. But I'm also kinda scared of the guys, actuallyone of  them who looks horrifying.
And I don't  think I could ever practice  it  professionally because Idon't  wanna hurt  anyone. I do practice it just  for fun of course  but I'm just sharing a  thought.I'm a dentist, I take care of  people  who have isses   with  their teeth and their  mouth in general. So  provoking  a  jaw  fracture  or  head  and neck injury.  I feel  it  contradticts my role as a dentist-doctor which  describes me as a person.  I prefer helping than hurting.
But  moxing is  such  a pleasure to practise so far.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Everyone i spared (or at least tried during a single lesson) was way way way better than me (obviously). It was annoying and funny at the same time that i could not land a single punch. But that's exactly my point. I was playing with the rules. But just throwing things against someone or kicking him or anything.. isn't this much different from what they know?  Thow i guess that this ability of being focused and trying to evade hits must be quite helpful.


Find one of the people who's good (not just 'better than you' but actually good/been there a while and does well against the others). Bring up your concerns in a nice manner, and see if he'd be up for sparring outside of boxing rules to see what happens. I'm pretty sure that even with you being able to punch, kick, throw, shove, etc., you won't be able to do much.

This still leaves out throwing things at him or running away but-no martial art will really teach you how to throw stuff/deal with things being thrown well, and running is something you can do on your own by just increasing fitness. The only thing it doesn't teach you is soft skills and situational awareness.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Everyone i spared (or at least tried during a single lesson) was way way way better than me (obviously). It was annoying and funny at the same time that i could not land a single punch. But that's exactly my point. I was playing with the rules. But just throwing things against someone or kicking him or anything.. isn't this much different from what they know?  Thow i guess that this ability of being focused and trying to evade hits must be quite helpful.



What do you think you could have done that would have turned that sparring session in your favor had it been a fight?

Or it is quite possible people in that gym have defended themselves. It happens.

You could ask them.


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> I'm just thinking..if someone tries to attack me.. I could run.. or find something to defend myself like  a knife, or throw something against him or just go berserk.. No boxing rules apply there. ButI do agree with all the things that you said.
> I had my 3rd boxing class today (and the forth and last for August tomorrow). I think  I kinda felt in love  with it. It's so much fun and so   much intriguing. It's the focus thing that is  so new to me and differentiates it from  a typical gyrm work out.  Although it depends on your opponnent I think. When we asre 1-1 the coach matches me with girls which are gentle and then  I'm gentle with them because I don't wanna hurt them by mistake. But I'm also kinda scared of the guys, actuallyone of  them who looks horrifying.
> And I don't  think I could ever practice  it  professionally because Idon't  wanna hurt  anyone. I do practice it just  for fun of course  but I'm just sharing a  thought.I'm a dentist, I take care of  people  who have isses   with  their teeth and their  mouth in general. So  provoking  a  jaw  fracture  or  head  and neck injury.  I feel  it  contradticts my role as a dentist-doctor which  describes me as a person.  I prefer helping than hurting.
> But  moxing is  such  a pleasure to practise so far.



Yeah. But the dentist is a pretty good fight name.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 6, 2020)

drop bear said:


> What do you think you could have done that would have turned that sparring session in your favor had it been a fight?
> 
> Or it is quite possible people in that gym have defended themselves. It happens.
> 
> You could ask them.


Well You always had in mind that the position was rather fixed and he would guide us like saying you give 2 hits he gives 1 hit so I had all the time in my mind to do "what he said" and not things on my own.  Otherwise i could have been more aggressive I think/

The dentist as a boxer's name sounds violent haha


----------



## drop bear (Aug 6, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Well You always had in mind that the position was rather fixed and he would guide us like saying you give 2 hits he gives 1 hit so I had all the time in my mind to do "what he said" and not things on my own.  Otherwise i could have been more aggressive I think/
> 
> The dentist as a boxer's name sounds violent haha



Yeah see we have sparring set days and noobs really will just do any random thing quite often. 

I do MMA so there is very little someone can do that will be so far out of left field that it will suprise me. 

But honestly punching someone hard in the head really does stop most attacks.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 8, 2020)

Okay so here's a plot twist. My working schedule changed suddently yesterday so I cannot attend boxing classes which makes me kinda sad because I was really enthusiastic about it. However a ray of hope there still may be, I could attend kickboxing classes which are 2 hours later so maybe this is possible. If this is not possible too i would switch to crossfit which has even more flexible schedule. Do you think it would be possible to find martial arts at 10PM? or is it too late?


----------



## Buka (Aug 8, 2020)

There is only one true constant in life and that is change. Things change, always have, always will. 
Just have to adapt to the changes. Life isn't always fair.....if ever.

As far as boxing, kickboxing or any Martial Art - when you can no longer remember how many months you've been training your butt off - that's when you'll just start scratching the surface of learning to fight, box, kickbox, grapple, whatever.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 8, 2020)

Buka said:


> There is only one true constant in life and that is change. Things change, always have, always will.
> Just have to adapt to the changes. Life isn't always fair.....if ever.
> 
> As far as boxing, kickboxing or any Martial Art - when you can no longer remember how many months you've been training your butt off - that's when you'll just start scratching the surface of learning to fight, box, kickbox, grapple, whatever.


That's very true. I was thinking that I would never learn box bcz of that and then I thought maybe I won't start boxing THIS period of time.. but i could try kick boxing that would be fun, if possible. Although being bare feet makes me kinda shy for some reason


----------



## Buka (Aug 8, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> That's very true. I was thinking that I would never learn box bcz of that and then I thought maybe I won't start boxing THIS period of time.. but i could try kick boxing that would be fun, if possible. Although being bare feet makes me kinda shy for some reason



Enjoy the hell out of it, brother. I kind of envy you, learning Martial Skills at the beginning is so much fun!

Have a ball and keep keeping us posted.


----------



## Sharptooth (Aug 28, 2020)

So I toom boxing classes for a month. The verdict id that it was fun and i experienced no injuries. It was mainly cardio which was kinda fun because i like it. However the work out was inferior to that of crossfits. Plus it was too sweaty and felt less clean compared to crossfit.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 28, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> So I toom boxing classes for a month. The verdict id that it was fun and i experienced no injuries. It was mainly cardio which was kinda fun because i like it. However the work out was inferior to that of crossfits. Plus it was too sweaty and felt less clean compared to crossfit.


So it wasn’t as good as a workout but you didn’t like it because it was to sweaty....is anyone else confused by that?


----------



## dvcochran (Aug 28, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> So I toom boxing classes for a month. The verdict id that it was fun and i experienced no injuries. It was mainly cardio which was kinda fun because i like it. However the work out was inferior to that of crossfits. Plus it was too sweaty and felt less clean compared to crossfit.


So you sweated more but it was less of a workout? I imagine you were working certain muscle groups more than you are not used thus the extra sweat. 
Help us understand what you are looking for. I would imagine the combination of a good boxing class and crossfit would be a very good workout regime. The boxing will ramp up when you actually start boxing against other people, physically and mentally. Something crossfit cannot do for you on it's own.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2020)

Yeah I'm guessing he means that it's not as good of a strength workout. But if it's making you sweat more you're getting more cardio. I'd agree with dv that combining the two would probably be pretty good (unless you're looking for just muscle building, in which case try weightlifting.


----------



## AxxNos (Aug 30, 2020)

you sound like a BJJ guy. Go for it


----------



## Ivan (Sep 10, 2020)

Sharptooth said:


> Last year I decided to get serious with my physique. It was a mix of me wanting to be better at university, wanting to be the better version of me. I took up crossfit and lost 10kgs. I'm in a way better shape (1.83, 95kg). My muscles are kinda grown up too, I'm very excited. However I am considering of picking up a martial art instead of crossfit. I do enjoy crossfit but I think a martial art can help me make some new friends, have a nice body and at the same time learn some nice moves? Although I'm not the guy who would ever punch anyone or anything, But maybe it would be a nice experience.. So what do you think would be suitable?


If you want a martial art that develops your body visually, you're genuinely better off doing Capoeira or Boxing. Why?

Capoeira is perhaps the most athletic martial art in terms of acrobatics and cardio. It is one of the only sports that will allow you to develop immense upper body strength as well as accompany it with a nice visual touch, by broadening the shoulder and tightening your stomach - this is natural as you will spend a lot of time upside down in Capoeira on handstands.

As for Boxing, they say "you think you're fit until you've tried boxing". Boxing is one of the only martial arts where the instructors will actively get you to focus on exercises such as jump rope, squats, shoulder shrugs, and even weight lifting with the neck, in the actual classes. MMA does so too, but I don't personally consider MMA a martial art of its own.


----------

